# I don't understand this



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/190174489990/

This is Jewel. Mary Palmer will be getting her on Thursday. Some sick person cut off her ears. 

She will obviously need medical care - anyone interested in donating to Northcentral Maltese Rescue can do so from our website: 
Donations Page


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I saw this on Facebook!!! What is the world coming to???? Or has it always been this bad and I'm just waking up???? I'm glad that Mary is getting her!!!


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

What is going on with people?

I'm excited for Jewel to begin her new life. She is one lucky little girl.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I saw this on NMRs FB page. It's just so horrifying to think of how cruel people can be. I hope to donate shortly. Just overwhelmed with medical bills of my own right now.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I saw this on FB and I'm still crying..WTH!
She's a treasure and someone will be very lucky to have her!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

This makes me feel sick. I hope they catch the sick person or persons who did this and put them in jail. 

Maggie, I went to the donation site and didn't see Jewel's name. is there something set up especially for that precious angel?

I wish I was in a positon to send a huge amount of money to pay all her bills ... but, I will send as much as I can. Unfortunately, like Sue, and even though we have BC/BS ... we are paying a lot out of pocket for some big tests that I have been going through the past few months ... but, again, I will send something ... and, more next month, if needed.

I hope we can encourage everyone to at least try and donate a few dollars or even a dollar ... it can really make a difference. 

Another precious abused fluff baby is in my prayers tonight and for days to come.

I have to admit that now when I wake up in the middle of the night (I never sleep through the night with the MS) that I can no longer look at all the pictures of abused fluffs that show up on my home page on FB. I know I am not alone with feeling this way. It's just too much and I end up crying every time. So, I am grateful that you posted here. 

Thank you, Maggie.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Update with her photo


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> This makes me feel sick. I hope they catch the sick person or persons who did this and put them in jail.
> 
> Maggie, I went to the donation site and didn't see Jewel's name. is there something set up especially for that precious angel?


There isn't a separate fund for Jewel but when you put the information in PayPal I think there's a place you can indicate it. Or, if you send a check, let them know it's specifically for Jewel's vet care. And, thank you so much!!!


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh my...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I saw that on FB,and had a nightmare about it! That poor little thing. People(monsters) are so horrible,that it's hard to understand WHY someone would do this.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I say when they catch them Quid Pro Quo! That is just awful


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

mdbflorida said:


> I say when they catch them Quid Pro Quo! That is just awful


Nah, if you cut off their ears, they can still reproduce..., cut off something else, so they can't !:w00t:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've often said, after trimming my fluffs, oh look -- I cut off your ears. BUT I CERTAINLY DIDN'T MEAN THAT I LITERALLY CUT THEM OFF.:w00t::w00t: I just meant that I cut their ear hair shorter.

Whoever did this is really, really, really sick. :angry: So glad that Mary has this little one. I will be donating for Jewel's medical treatment.


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

What is wrong with people. I would do anything to have my Yoshie back and in good health and there are people out there that do harm or throw animals away as if they are trash. Some people should not be allowed to be parents of any skin kids or furkids of any kind


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Mary will be getting her later this afternoon. It's a 5 hour drive. I'm anxiously waiting for reports on this sweet baby. This is beyond sick.


----------

